# MPT3 1.5 ohm and Vision Spinner 2 - voltage



## Rotten_Bunny (7/11/14)

Hi guys,

Please could you assist me with the do's and donts with this particular setup 

Thanks in advance,

RB

Vape the Planet


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please could you assist me with the do's and donts with this particular setup
> 
> ...


do's- vape 
donts- stop vaping



youve got a lekker setup, what exactly are your concerns?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TommyL (7/11/14)

I had a the 1st version spinner 1 and a mpt3, greatest combo! Helped me finally kick the stinkies. Keep the connections clean and you'll be fine.

I must add that I found the best vape for me was at around 4.2-4.4


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/11/14)

My concern is that i dont want to fry my coils 

Vape the Planet


----------



## BhavZ (7/11/14)

on a 1.5ohm mpt3 coil I usually hover around 3.8-4.1v

did you rebuild the coil or is that stock 1.5?


----------



## TommyL (7/11/14)

Those coils can take quite a beating from what I've noticed, I've gone up to around 13 watts on my vamo with no issues


----------



## Mike (7/11/14)

The VS2 won't be able to put out enough power to burn the coils in my experience. Crank it up until it starts getting to rough / dry hits

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (7/11/14)

this is a really great combo and i use it daily.

when im driving around, or have to go out then i keep the vs2 and the mpt3 closeby. when im at my desk then the vamo v5 and the dripper comes out and when im out to dinner and need something discreet then i keep my old fateful twisp battery closeby and use the mpt3 atty (the vs2 is a bit too long to fit discreetly in a blazer pocket)

i normally vape 50/50 juice and keep it between 3.8 and 4.3. when friends wanna give it a try i drop it down to less than 3.8 so they dont cough and when i go out drinking then i have cranked it up to 4.8 to prevent having a stinky. at 4.8 its not going to burn the coil but the throat hit is a bit stronger without it being harsh and dry, its that tipping point.

all in all i love this combo but the only drawback is the tank size. i find myself filling it around 3 times a day which can be risky if you not near any juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Seems most of your questions have been answered. Yip, you can use that combo through all the power settings, Which setting you chose depends on the juice and your personal preferences. And, before connecting the Spinner to the charger always first clean out the 510 connection with some tissue.


----------



## TommyL (7/11/14)

shaunnadan said:


> this is a really great combo and i use it daily.
> 
> when im driving around, or have to go out then i keep the vs2 and the mpt3 closeby. when im at my desk then the vamo v5 and the dripper comes out and when im out to dinner and need something discreet then i keep my old fateful twisp battery closeby and use the mpt3 atty (the vs2 is a bit too long to fit discreetly in a blazer pocket)
> 
> ...




Don't mean to hijack the thread but what dripper do you use on your vamo? And how well does it work? Looking at getting one for mine


----------



## shaunnadan (7/11/14)

i got the omega from vapeclub. it was really cheap and i figured at a R100 it wouldnt hurt the bank for a starter dripper, apart from the drip tip taking a bit getting used to its an awesome starter dripper to play around with. 

the vamo is amazing, battery life is insane (lasts up to 3 days of heavy vaping) but it does have a few drawbacks that you may want to consider depending on what u planning on using it for. it maxes out at 15W and its a bit on the heavy side. your hand actually feels the weight when ur driving and vaping. it also wont fire a coil lower than 1.2ohm so sub vaping is out but ive gotten fat clouds out of mine at 1.5ohm.

i was looking at getting a mech mod (stingray) but the vamo was a great "in-between" device. having the VV and VW with the circuit protection really helps with being able to use commercial tanks if you dont wanna use the dripper and if your coil is not 100% built to ur liking u can tweak it a bit by adjusting the wattage which u cant do on a regular mech mod.


----------



## TommyL (7/11/14)

shaunnadan said:


> i got the omega from vapeclub. it was really cheap and i figured at a R100 it wouldnt hurt the bank for a starter dripper, apart from the drip tip taking a bit getting used to its an awesome starter dripper to play around with.
> 
> the vamo is amazing, battery life is insane (lasts up to 3 days of heavy vaping) but it does have a few drawbacks that you may want to consider depending on what u planning on using it for. it maxes out at 15W and its a bit on the heavy side. your hand actually feels the weight when ur driving and vaping. it also wont fire a coil lower than 1.2ohm so sub vaping is out but ive gotten fat clouds out of mine at 1.5ohm.
> 
> i was looking at getting a mech mod (stingray) but the vamo was a great "in-between" device. having the VV and VW with the circuit protection really helps with being able to use commercial tanks if you dont wanna use the dripper and if your coil is not 100% built to ur liking u can tweak it a bit by adjusting the wattage which u cant do on a regular mech mod.



That's cool man, I already own a vamo actually and I love it. I've noticed that I don't go below 10.5 watts on it and I rebuild my comercial tank coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/11/14)

That's cool


----------

